# Ptarmigan liver



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wonderin' what to do with all that white-tailed ptarmigan liver? Here's a tasty and quick recipe.

*
Ptarmigan liver*

*Ingredients*
8 ptarmigan livers
2 onion slices, 1/8" thick
1/3 cup flour
salt, pepper to taste
1 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp red wine

*Directions
*Mix 1/2 tsp of vinegar and 2 tsp of salt in 1 cup of water. 
Soak livers in the solution overnight. 
Drain and rinse in cold water. 
Blend spices into the flour and coat the livers with the mixture.
Over medium heat stir-fry the onions in olive oil for 3 or 4 minutes.
Add wine and cook for a couple more minutes.
Add livers and cook until done, turning once.
Serve on crackers.



Works for any upland game.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up to the "high and lonely" and got some more ptarmigan liver.



.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Yum


----------

